# What happened to LH2



## 10incher (Sep 29, 2010)

Lunkerhunter2 always had so much helpful info, I haven't seen a post from him for a while.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

He's around been busy and had a few things to tend too...


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Just seen him today! Landing some Cisco. Also seen him last week at Pineview. He's probably too busy landing fish to check in.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

He is still around. I talk to him almost daily. He is really busy with work, wife going to school ect. I do believe that we will be together at the Perch Party this weekend.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Like has been said i am around but not for long. I am moving out of state and getting away from this state. My dreams have finally come true. I will keep in contact from time to time and let you know how it is going.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

All the best to you and your family LH2 ...God Speed...stay in touch as us two ole bitty bags aren't going anywhere...yet anyways...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Like has been said i am around but not for long. I am moving out of state and getting away from this state. My dreams have finally come true. I will keep in contact from time to time and let you know how it is going.


Good luck Brodie.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Goob


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Like has been said i am around but not for long. I am moving out of state and getting away from this state. My dreams have finally come true. I will keep in contact from time to time and let you know how it is going.


Good luck to ya my friend, hope all works out for ya. Say hello to Gage for me, he will be missed at the pond.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

As of right now, it will only be me re-locating. Gage might still see you at the pond Pat. I will tell you he loved fishing with you at the club. He still talks about what you taught him.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> As of right now, it will only be me re-locating. Gage might still see you at the pond Pat. I will tell you he loved fishing with you at the club. He still talks about what you taught him.


Where are you moving? I've always wanted to get the hell out of this state myself. But I can't talk the wife into it. Montana, Idaho, and Wyoming are my top three states. If you have any advise for talking the Mrs. into moving I'm all ears.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Good Luck Brodie.
You'll be missed at the Sturgeon Hole for sure, unless you make it up that way again.
My number will be the same, stay in touch.


----------



## coachmitchell (Nov 19, 2010)

Good luck LH2. I enjoyed reading your posts as a lurker even before I moved to Utah. I appreciate all the information you have offered up and maybe one day I'll get to meet you in person and pick your brain a little.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Good Luck Lunker thanks for your advice last year!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry we never got to get together for that sturgeon trip.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am not moving far, just up near Twin Falls ID. I have already been "testing the waters" on on my new sturgeon holes and i managed to catch 1 fish in 3 trips. Although it was almost the sturg of a lifetime, stretching 8 foot 3 inches!!! Here's a very poor cell phone pic of the giant. It took almost 45 minutes to land the monster. I will be around from time to time to talk fishing and hunting. Idaho is where it's at. 
Fixed, shoot me a pm and i can assure you i can help you talk you "old lady" into moving up to one of those states. lmao[attachment=0:2sn2xz3f]BFHead.JPG[/attachment:2sn2xz3f][attachment=1:2sn2xz3f]upside down.JPG[/attachment:2sn2xz3f]


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

P.S.. The tackle used, to give you an idea of how long a 45 minute fight with these fish is, is a 12' long Ugly Stick, a 14 oz triangle sinker(yes, almost a pound) and 50# mono on a 320 class Penn reel. I laid into this fish as hard as i could and even though it is very cold water right now and they are almost dormant, this fish kicked my ass. One of the few times i didn't want to catch another fish in a day.
PPS. I have seen 10 coyotes just driving back and forth from work(15 miles) and countless rock chucks(ground hogs for you utahns). As soon as i get settled all hell is gonna break loose. So many places to hunt and fish and so many different species and so little time to find them all. lol


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

good luck man!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Not only does Idaho have alot of potatoes , but countless places to fish, try Clear Lake Idaho in Buhl . Clear Lake is adjacent to the worlds largest fish hatchery in the Thousand Springs area of southern -central Idaho. They dump thier breeders in a large pond spring fed on a golf course . (so it is open most of the year )Float tubes are a norm but you can fish from the shore, it is a pay fishery artifical fly and lure only. Good luck! on your endeavers.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just a quick update:
We have got all moved in and things are finally settling down a little. The boy is back in school, work is going great, i am starting to re-learn some of my old haunts again and learning some other secret stuff too. I took my little boat to a very fun place and crossed the river. In 5 hours we landed 5 sturgeon(the biggest at 5',) and 3 rainbow trout on the sturgeon set-ups. KennyC caught a tagged 12" bow that puts him in a drawing for $1,000 in september. That was an awesome day.
This coming weekend we are going to some new spots to fish. When i get more time i will put up some pics and go into more details about our new life up here.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

LH2, I submitted the number on the tag to the Idaho Fish and Game but then I found on the Idaho Power website the number to call in the tag there. So both establishments have the info but the Idaho Power was the correct one. I made it prior to the end of the month but it doesn't say when in Feb and Sept. I guess we shall see. Take care and good luck.


----------

